# Education and Church Discipline



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 15, 2007)

Should the failure of parents to give their children a properly Christian Education be a matter for church discipline?

If we would discipline people for sending their offspring to Roman Catholic or Muslim schools, then why not discipline those who sacrifice their children to the Moloch state by sending them to Secular Humanist schools?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 15, 2007)

From the OPC-BOD:



> THE NATURE AND PURPOSES OF DISCIPLINE
> 
> 1. Ecclesiastical discipline is the exercise of that authority which the Lord Jesus Christ has committed to the visible church for the preservation of its purity, peace, and good order.
> 
> ...




Whereas the Scriptures touch on the importance of educating our children according to the principles of scripture, the argument that public schools is a violation of God's laws can only be made intrinsically. Sufficient argument can be formed to sway ones personal convictions but not enough to form a doctrine.

Therefore, whether we send our kids to public, private, Christian or home school remains a matter of Christian liberty. To force the issue further would result in divisiveness at the expense of the gospel and the Great Commission.

Equating public school with sacrificing children to Molech is hyperbolic speech meant to elicit emotion and bypassing the intellect. If you can remove the hot button terms this would make a great discussion. Blessings.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 15, 2007)

I disagree; the fact that the state claims the right to educate children surely teaches us that it is a contemporary Molech. Church discipline would help to purify the church of its compromises with the totalitarian state.

Whether or not one chooses to exclusively home-school or to use a Christian school is a matter of Christian Liberty. Sending children to Secular Humanist schools is not an option open to parents who are to bring up their children in the fear of God (not the fear of the state).

Moreover, how does disciplining someone for an offence which requires discipline (if it does) hinder us from fulfilling the Great Commission?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 15, 2007)

You run into several issues on this...partly due to the failure of the church itself.

There are people who literally would not be able to stay home and educate their children (single mothers). Sorry, but how many churches are truely supporting the widows with children and would be willing to support them enough for them to stay home and homeschool.

Secondly, whose definition of a proper Christian education? I may use one curriculum that works for our family, but that you would disapprove of for various reasons. Should we limit choices or should we leave that up to the head of household. I've been accused of not educating my children before, simply because someone at the church didn't like the fact that I don't hold a degree and demanded that I should place the children in the government schools. Should I have been disciplined because of his definition of "proper education"?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 15, 2007)

Daniel,
I send my kids to public school for reasons I don't like but there it is. You begin your argument by equating me with those who sacrifice babies to a Canaanite god.

You're argument may be good but it's not persuasive for you've already lost my sympathy and desire to hear it. You've offended me. Therefore, you have lost your argument.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 15, 2007)

Lady Flynt

You make some very good points; the lack of care for single mothers/widows etc is, in my opinion, partly due to the encroachments of state welfare.

The person who criticised you was arguing like a humanist - I think they should have been admonished for teaching such things. While I belive that there can be legitimate disagreement between those who support Christian education, this is an entirely different matter from sending covenant children to a Statist-Humanist school.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 15, 2007)

Bob

With all due respect brother, the fact that you are offended is not a reason to accept or reject an argument (there are times when people should be offended, and I believe this is one such instance). Perhaps I will qualify what I am saying by stating that many Christians (due to a lack of teaching by the church) do not realise what the state is doing when it claims the right to educate children. So, perhaps if church discipline is going to take place it should begin with the officers that have failed (maybe unwittingly) to properly instruct God's people.

Also, I started this thread more for the benefit of those who already believe in, and practice, Christian education. It was not meant to be a debate about the issue itself. Maybe if it had been on the debate over Christian education itself, then I would have adopted a different tone; however, in the present context I stand by my comments.

God bless


----------



## calgal (Jul 15, 2007)

Daniel: What will you do for the families with disabled/downs syndrome kids? There are few Christian schools (Elim in Chicago being one) for these children and the amount of assistance the families *REQUIRE* is only found in....the public schools. Special needs kids are NOT best served by homeschooling them in general. The parents have neither the skill set nor do they have the resources to best teach these kids. One other thing: will your church *fully* subsidize the families who can NOT afford to send their kids to the One True Christian School (whatever that school may be) NOR can they afford to homeschool their kids?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 15, 2007)

Daniel,

The reason he's rejecting your hypothesis is because it is absurd and incidiary. I have no kids in public school but found your initial post to be facile.

You might as well conflate all sins into one so there is really only one Commandment and not Ten. You might as well remove all gradations in the Law regarding punishment. 

Passing your child through the fire in a human sacrifice to a demon = jaywalking

Folly.

If you would like an _intelligent_ discussion on the subject then heed Bob's injunction. Otherwise, I'll close the thread and let your posts speak for themselves.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree with the language of our Testimony:



> 30. Education of children is primarily
> the responsibility of parents, though
> they may delegate part of this responsibility
> to the church or other agencies.
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 16, 2007)

Gail

Yes, the church should finance those who need assistance.

Rich

The word 'Molech' means king, therefore sacrificing to Molech was an act of state-worship; while it may be true that parents who send their children to state schools are not as bad as those who _literally_ sacrifce their offspring to a Cananite god, nevertheless, by handing over their children to the totalitarian state, they are indulging in false religion (Humanism, Statism etc). Saying the argument is absurd is not enough, you have to prove it.

God bless


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2007)

Thread closed. I guess you have to learn the hard way.


----------

